# my toy



## bdunegan (Mar 31, 2005)

am in to tinkering with lawnmowers, so i had a sears 12-38, 1983 model with the short silver hood, and a toasted 12 hp tecumseh ohv on it, had an old mtd with the 18hp twin briggs on it, so i threw the two together. i now have the short sears with the 18hp twin on it. man is it a hood full. used original hood, and even put side covers back on it. you would think it was a 12hp until i crank it up. can mow my grass in 5th gear now at an idle. just hope i can keep front end under it with the big motor. just another toy. I also have in my bone yard, 2 JDs, two more sears, the MTD, a honda, and a little tiny sears with 5 hp. These are not counting my Cub, my WH, my Jacobsen, and my Murray that i use all the time.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

mm, i have a murray 8 from god knows how old it is, spicer trans and it pops wheelies and hauls alot. and another freebie 12hp briggs I/C thats been through it all and, drop it in 7th and the deck down and mow and she goes through it. oh and people say that briggs have no torque too, can't beleive that at all.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

pics!!!!!!!!!!


----------

